# Vote for an Old Bird



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been added to the Gaspari calender Miss June competition.

If you fancy voting for an old 40yr old codger it would be appreciated, I'm Linda Gartside on the link 

http://www.gasparicalendargirls.co.uk/


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Doing it now


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Silly question, but as to make sure I vote for the right person, are you the first person {best one  }


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

You'll win anyway as you are clearly better than the others - I voted to make sure :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

voted not because you asked but because you look the best there anyway! Well done.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got my vote, us 40 somethings got to stick together lol


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

done


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes I'm the 1st 1  thank you for your votes, someone has to hold up the end for us oldies


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Voted.

You're a driving instructor? Do the men you teach actually concentrate on learning to drive or are you a bit of a distraction for them?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Voted.
> 
> You're a driving instructor? Do the men you teach actually concentrate on learning to drive or are you a bit of a distraction for them?


I'm a 2nd Dan black belt in Taekwondo...they concentrate fully on lessons on the road


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

voted can i have a calender of you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Linny said:


> I'm a 2nd Dan black belt in Taekwondo...they concentrate fully on lessons on the road


ok forget the calender gulp


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Done.

You are the best of the bunch ! wicked smile .


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

voted...best of luck!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just voted.Best of luck don't think you'll need it though.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Done


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah you got my vote, although you are cleary the best out of them 6.

Can I ask, are you 40 in the pics you have posted, you really don't look it.

EDIT: not saying you look older either, i'm saying you look great for 40.

Just clearing up as I relaised your a black belt.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

go on Linda wish you all the best

and yes you have my vote


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah you got my vote, although you are cleary the best out of them 6.
> 
> Can I ask, are you 40 in the pics you have posted, you really don't look it.
> 
> ...


The pictures were taken last September & October NABBA England, NABBA UK & NABBA Universe I was 40 in those pictures & a crinkly old age of 41 this July


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Vin said:


> Spamming here too now?


This barnacle needs a boost


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Voted...you look amazing!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you Janet


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

done, Good luck


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i would of picked you any way.........just stand out more


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

done - us old trouts have to stick together lol...


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Voted for you


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Got my vote girl, good luck.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Voted for you Linny look awesome


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Done. I know it's been said above, but you're so obviously the best. It's a shoo-in. And a mere slip of a thing at 41! Wish I was 41 again!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Linny, I remember when you first joined the site. Must admit one of the most impressive transformations I've seen.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Voted, and you don't look anywhere near 40 !


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Voted - Best of Luck!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

You are all so kind thanx  xx


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

done, best of luck


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Voted. I dontt believe you're 40 though  , you really don't look it!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I voted but less of the old im 40 myself!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like when you get to Forty you become awesome. Both you and Silverback look awesome. Massively inspiring.

Lets face it 40 now isnt what 40 was 20 years ago....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yep, voted too- as another on the wrong side of 40... but you and silver back put me to shame.. damn.. more cardio..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done HOW EVER should you get in my way again l will take my vote back !

Oh and this tae feng shui nonsense doesnt impress me either............l will still kick your a*s !!!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Voted. Cracking physique! much respect, not easy to get in that condition!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you every1 



gemilky69 said:


> Done HOW EVER should you get in my way again l will take my vote back !
> 
> Oh and this tae feng shui nonsense doesnt impress me either............l will still kick your a*s !!!!


 One of my Learners hold you up? lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking awsome in your pics you got my vote!!

Where abouts in Rochdale you from, im from the Norden area


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

That's my vote done!


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

voted  just to add to everyone else's point - there really should be no contest there!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Looking awsome in your pics you got my vote!!
> 
> Where abouts in Rochdale you from, im from the Norden area


Cassie


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Linda Linda Linda!!! looking very very good!!!! =) well you know you have my vote and have already voted for you. By the way im seeing Master Vohra later he is doing some work with the kids I look after, do you still do the Karate?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

clarkey said:


> Linda Linda Linda!!! looking very very good!!!! =) well you know you have my vote and have already voted for you. By the way im seeing Master Vohra later he is doing some work with the kids I look after, do you still do the Karate?


Thankin you John x

Really your seeing Tony aw please give him a huge hug from me & say it's off Linda Gartside, I did Taekwondo with Tony, stopped TKD for bodybuilding as it was hindering it  xx


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Voted, because i've just turned 40 myself..


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Done


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Got my vote Linny x


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

voted, hope you win!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Job done


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

done


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

done.

to be honest I would have voted for you and the other bird(Sian Toal) any way even if you didnt tell us...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You got my vote too


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW!!

Voted for you!!!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Voted.

Sure i saw you wandering around at the GP in London too, were you there?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

just voted, goodluck!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Voted, good luck


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Done Linny.

You looked the best of all the options anyway imo. :thumb:

Will get the lads in the office to vote for you tomorrow aswel


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone :thumbup1:



Smitch said:


> Voted.
> 
> Sure i saw you wandering around at the GP in London too, were you there?


Yes I was there, pic of me & Carly


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Voted! Good Luck Linny


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> Thanks again everyone :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes I was there, pic of me & Carly
> View attachment 57530


Yep, was defo you!

Saw Carly there too.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Im unable to vote due to being away, but i'm sure you will do ok with this lot on your side
> 
> Age doesn't matter Linda, You look in great shape. Good luck with it .


I'm proud of being an owd gal I like being over 40 much more peaceful


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How will we know if you have won Linny ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Voted for you. You look fantastic. Good luck


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> How will we know if you have won Linny ?


I will find out on the 1st of June when the voting ends 



chilisi said:


> I'd be proud as well with a body like yours. Maybe with bigger arms though  lol
> 
> Good luck. Let us know the results.


Yes I think you would really suit long black hair


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Voted sweetie  x


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

you have my vote


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for your votes everyone  x


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Voted, you look the best by far aswell - good luck


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

voted good luck


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

WoW! you are way ahead of the others! Voted 4U. Again keeping the 40+ team going!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanx for voting not long left for the results


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

done! best by a mile on there!


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

done it .hope u win it .you look great well done for all the hard work ,keep it up .


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you 

Added some more videos to my channel

*http://youtu.be/wxgD3k2jqwU*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Linny said:


> Thank you
> 
> Added some more videos to my channel
> 
> *http://youtu.be/wxgD3k2jqwU*


DAMN! Your in great shape! Great video!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Done Linny. By far the best!!!


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Linny said:


> Thank you
> 
> Added some more videos to my channel
> 
> *http://youtu.be/wxgD3k2jqwU*


Great physique:thumb:

Carrot training :laugh:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

vote cast Lin , followed your progress from the start on here and my god you've come such a long way!! Nowt wrong with been 40 either, i've just turned 41 and you're an inspiration


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted. Best of luck.


----------



## big.dude (May 14, 2011)

i'd do more than vote for you!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

You get my vote...as already mentioned you'd get it without asking


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

hertderg said:


> vote cast Lin , followed your progress from the start on here and my god you've come such a long way!! Nowt wrong with been 40 either, i've just turned 41 and you're an inspiration


I turn 41 soon too, best shape of my life 

Thanx again everyone hope you found the carrot video amusing


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

reps


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

got my vote, look amazing in the biceps video (will your delts marry me) did i say that out loud.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

yorkshiretone said:


> got my vote, look amazing in the biceps video (will your delts marry me) did i say that out loud.


I think the rest of my body would muss the delts & I'd struggle to do back double bicep pose


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

didn't wish to appear too needy.

appearing creepy seemed the better option,

wheres my coat...


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Voted!!!! Much better condition than any of the others. Good luck not that you need it.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Last chance to vote for me


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

voted


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone that voted, I was unsuccessful this time around  xx


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Linny said:


> Thank you so much everyone that voted, I was unsuccessful this time around  xx


WHAT!!!???!!!

What a massive scam. I say we firebomb the headquarters


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Maija Kivela


----------

